# Museum bikes for sale in Des Moines...



## Schwinny (Mar 22, 2022)

If you don't have FaceBook because it sucks.... you're right.
But I suggest you make an account and call yourself Elvis because the FB marketplace is sucking the energy from Craigslist right now.
Can you imagine that? Craigslist getting old....

These aren't listed locally on the CL bike pages.
I know little about the skip tooth era except the coolness but this Roadmaster seems pretty nice for the price (1400), I may go look at others.






						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 22, 2022)

Bicycles for Sale
					

Bicycles for Sale Check out the bicycles that are currently for sale including several from the classic bicycle museum collection. Shipping with insurance and boxing is an additional $250 within co…




					www.trailsiderentals-madrid.com


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 22, 2022)

I quit facebook a couple years back. a month or so ago I searched my name to see what the internet had to say about me and came across one of those find people sites and there I was, sitting on my motorcycle in front of the house I lived in in the 80's, the ONLY place I posted that particular photo was facebook, so it appears I quit them but they are still stalking me online. facebook is pure evil.


----------



## kreika (Mar 22, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I quit facebook a couple years back. a month or so ago I searched my name to see what the internet had to say about me and came across one of those find people sites and there I was, sitting on my motorcycle in front of the house I lived in in the 80's, the ONLY place I posted that particular photo was facebook, so it appears I quit them but they are still stalking me online. facebook is pure evil.



Once you give it to them, it’s theirs to do with as they please….👎🏻


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 22, 2022)

kreika said:


> Once you give it to them, it’s theirs to do with as they please….👎🏻



my name never came up on one of those people search things for years. my brother who has no facebook or ANY social media is still not anywhere to be found on internet searches. pick an old friend you have not seen in years, search their name and if they are on social media they will come up.


----------



## sworley (Mar 22, 2022)

Actually this seller is also listing them on Craigslist: https://desmoines.craigslist.org/bik/d/madrid-columbia-1954/7461677252.html

He also has a private website with his for sale bikes.









						Bicycles for Sale
					

Bicycles for Sale Check out the bicycles that are currently for sale including several from the classic bicycle museum collection. Shipping with insurance and boxing is an additional $250 within co…




					www.trailsiderentals-madrid.com
				




I got to check out his very impressive collection a few years ago, it was cool. A wild variety of bikes though most were high-end road bikes. Nice guy, too!


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 22, 2022)

listed 3 hours ago.
hmmm. me thinks thinks me do


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm digg'n some of the road/track bikes. Thanks for posting. V/r Shawn


----------



## GregoryB (Mar 22, 2022)

Another mix-match bike incorrectly identified. The rear rack and the tank with horn button on the right side are from 1951 & 1952 year models. Fenders used on the first year 1948 models were painted black with the rear fender shorter in length. The white chainguard "Luxury Liner" decal is what was used on only the 50th Anniversary Edition reproductions - easy to spot from a half-mile away. The original chainguard Luxury Liner decals as used on the men's red/black bikes in 1951 & 1952 were gold lettered with a black outline. And no chainguard decals were used on the Roadmaster bikes before 1951 with the exception of the late 1950 Xmas special models. Also, where did that front brake hub come from??
The attached photo is my fixed-up 1950 Roadmaster with a New Departure Triple Speed that is period correct for Xmas 1950 and also with a custom-reproduced chainguard decal carefully copied from original sources. Also note that 1948 to 1950 models are easily identified by the tank which has the horn button on the left side!


----------



## sworley (Mar 22, 2022)

The guy had immaculate bikes but they sure weren’t stock - he took a lot of liberties on some of his bikes.

I sure hope he’s OK. Covid took a number of folks his age around here in this lax state


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 23, 2022)

I dont think there is anyone saying that any of these bikes are 100% original. 70-80 years later few are.
At $1400 sounds like you'd get what you pay for. The first word of the description tells the tale as far as that goes...
"Probably"
Thats how worried the seller is about the date. To all but the .01%, Thats a cool bike and 1400 ain't bad. It looks like most of the other bikes he has are esoteric road bikes and are priced like a bag of full of Campy.

I may go out there today.


----------



## sworley (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm just saying if I went to the level of meticulous as Dave went, I would ensure bikes were correct and stock. To each their own. His bikes and shop were SPOTLESS.


----------



## sworley (Mar 23, 2022)

I was tempted to maybe grab his Coker 36er. Might be a fun ride, certainly different.


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 23, 2022)

Very nice guy. He isn't a purist but has a lot of bikes. Many are stock. Many are not. He claims no provenance on any of them or their parts. He likes cool bikes.
More pics of more bikes in a separate thread.

I am thinking 1952. the last separate digits are 52D
I've now seen it in person and it looks all original. (sans consumables)
Correct Patina but cleaning work has been done in the distant past to a few bare metal parts. 
Very nice bike.


----------



## GregoryB (Mar 23, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> Very nice guy. He isn't a purist but has a lot of bikes. Many are stock. Many are not. He claims no provenance on any of them or their parts. He likes cool bikes.
> More pics of more bikes in a separate thread.
> 
> I am thinking 1952. the last separate digits are 52D
> ...



Schwinny has nailed it !!  Great job identifying the bike year!
Definitely a 1952 by the stamping on the bottom bracket shell. All of the main parts appear correct for a real '52 model. And the Anniversary reproduction models can also be easily spotted by the late 40's style rear rack & taillight which is completely different for the 1950 and newer models.
Looks like they just freshened up the appearance by applying a set of repo decals.
And still asking a fair price for a real Roadmaster.


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 23, 2022)

GregoryB said:


> Schwinny has nailed it !!  Great job identifying the bike year!
> Definitely a 1952 by the stamping on the bottom bracket shell. All of the main parts appear correct for a real '52 model. And the Anniversary reproduction models can also be easily spotted by the late 40's style rear rack & taillight which is completely different for the 1950 and newer models.
> Looks like they just freshened up the appearance by applying a set of repo decals.
> And still asking a fair price for a real Roadmaster.



Actually...... he is also accepting offers.... but is not big on shipping the heavy big ones.
I just moved and have spent a ton in the past month. I won't be flush for bike money for a month or two, but Im going back to see what's left.  For some reason I have an itch for a Mercian and he has 4.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 26, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I quit facebook a couple years back. a month or so ago I searched my name to see what the internet had to say about me and came across one of those find people sites and there I was, sitting on my motorcycle in front of the house I lived in in the 80's, the ONLY place I posted that particular photo was facebook, so it appears I quit them but they are still stalking me online. facebook is pure evil.



Amazing. Scary stuff. I was on Facebook for a few days over 7 years ago ( job search) then jumped ship quick. My "spidey senses" were tingling. Big Brother. What a world.

I don't use a cell ( have a flip phone that sits on the charger) phone because I don't like the privacy infringement and don't need one anymore being retired. I'm not paranoid and frankly have nothing to hide and my collecting obsession is an open book. That said, I'm kinda selective to who I share my life with and strangers and corporate are not welcome or included. I do feel them creeping into my privacy thru my laptop browsers.

My pals and family ( most are hooked to their cell phones) are bombarded with unsolicited ads, picture taking, and offers for everything from food to fat farms in texts ( I also don't do) phone calls and emails. Bring on Gilligan's Island. Hey, I like some social interaction, some people, some modern choices and conveniences, BUT where does it end, and where is the "off" switch?


----------



## Nashman (Mar 26, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> my name never came up on one of those people search things for years. my brother who has no facebook or ANY social media is still not anywhere to be found on internet searches. pick an old friend you have not seen in years, search their name and if they are on social media they will come up.



I think I have posted this fact before. If you put anything on social media, you are open game. It's what you put that you may or may not regret. I see some of my bikes on Dave's Vintage bikes. I didn't submit them, but somehow they got there. I posted them somewhere, not on Facebook. I think that's cool and ok. I see my name on a vintage boat forum posting a '59 Crestliner Jetstreak finned speedboat I restored ( since sold) years back. All aok with me.

These were years ago, may have been dropped. I see now a pic of my Dad, a few of an employment seeking site I used, a pic of me in younger days. No big deal. I guess the moral of the story is "you reap what you sow". I have nothing to hide, but plenty I'd rather not be public info. I did a couple ( they found me) of local TV shows with my bicycle collection back in the late 1980's/early 90's. It was fun, no backlash or break ins. Good clean fun. My pals ( and now Ex Wife) were part of the filming. Still on VHS....lol.....


----------



## Nashman (Mar 26, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> If you don't have FaceBook because it sucks.... you're right.
> But I suggest you make an account and call yourself Elvis because the FB marketplace is sucking the energy from Craigslist right now.
> Can you imagine that? Craigslist getting old....
> 
> ...



Sorry if I hi-jacked the thread with my rant on "privacy/facebook"....OOPS...........


----------



## Nashman (Mar 26, 2022)

Guy does have some nice bikes. Not my taste, but obviously a smok'in collection.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 26, 2022)

Hopefully I got things back on track. FB was mentioned and I went off the rails. I do that?  Ha!


----------

